# Nedit and copy/paste



## punt (Nov 6, 2012)

I have the 9.x stable tree installed.  I have the latest ports from portsnap fetch update.
Accessing from the server from an OS X Mountain lion system running X11, I bring up nedit.
I can copy from within nedit, and it appears to copy it (it highlights paste in the menu).  When I paste within nedit, nothing gets pasted.

Has anyone experienced this issue?


----------



## punt (Nov 6, 2012)

*Follow up*

I can get copy/pasting to work within a single window by disabling pasteboard syncing in the X11 server.  However, one can still not copy/paste between two nedit windows.

Hopefully someone may have a work around for this.


----------

